# Angel Beats! 2nd Term



## luke_c (Jul 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The picture is probably from MEGAMI magazine as well, and it basically has Hinata, Yuri and Kanade in a conversation, talking about mapo tofu. Hinata (the one in blue text) asks if anyone has any last words to say before the end, and Yuri (The text to the left of the red lines):
> 
> "Look out for the Angel Beats! Second Season where I’ll return as the heroine!"
> 
> "Angel Beats! ?????2011????????- Angel Beats! Decision to broadcast the second season in spring 2011!"


Source.

Take this with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Raika (Jul 18, 2010)

Hmmm... It'd be good if there was really a 2nd season. I hope it answers all of the 1st season's unanswered questions if it's aired.


----------



## mameks (Jul 18, 2010)

ZOMG!!! awesome.


----------



## snowy1230 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes maybe more story on TK? He's so awesome xD


----------

